# The Alternative Model Farm, Pyrton 07/09



## Landie_Man (Jul 7, 2009)

This was the first location of one urbex orgy of a day! Starting with this farm in Pyrton, moving onto Shirburn Schoolhouse, down the Watly ROC post, and wrapping the day up with the Water Eaton Grain Silo, await each report as I am loading one by one!


I drove to Watlington to meet up with some other friends, and off to this location we went. This derelict farm is located in Pyrton in Oxfordshire. 

Formally known as “Clare Hill Farm”, this small farm was bought up by the owners of the “Model Farm” estate near Watlington. 

In July 1999, the house was taken over by eighteen protestors, who were against the decision to produce 24 acres of Genetically Modified crops, and my friends that have been inside it said that there are posters on the walls inside from these protesting days. 

The protestors produced their own organic farm and called it “The Alternative Model Farm”. They organised an open day in July 1999, and leafleted the homes of surrounding towns and villages. 

The house and farm are now all derelict. 

The house was impossible to get inside, it had been locked down, but the garden and farm had some very interesting buildings:




































Lawn Mower Engine?





Water Pump

After this, we all went off to the derelict school house in Shirburn.


----------



## james.s (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice dereliction


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice rural explore. Love the barn with it's mexican wave of a roof. 
The water pump's a good find, too. Cheers Landie.


----------

